# Been feeling good after surgery until now (Not a good day)



## 143Angel (Jun 4, 2001)

I had my partial hyst surgery Dec 7th. I've been getting better and better. Haven't even had any problems with D (IBS). I have had some bladder spazems maybe every other day though. Had a bladder suspension with the hyst surgery also. I figured the spazems were just part of the healing process. Didn't feel like when you get a bladder infection. But urinating don't work the same anymore either. Well this morning I woke up about 5am with my tummy tearing up. Stayed in the bathroom along time with that, then (sorry so graffic)I started to urinate again (I have to completely relax to do that), after I did my bladder muscles wouldn't stop contracting or something. I got in a hot tub of water trying to get them to stop. I stayed in the tub for at least 20 minutes then got out and sat on my bed before it finally started relaxing. I was just about crying. I kept having to go back to the bathroom for the rest of the morning for D or urinating. I hurt bad after every pee. This feels so different from bladder infections I have had, but I am now different inside too. Does anyone think this could be a bladder infection, or just healing? And I don't even want to think the IBS is back, I am not going to think that way yet. My doc's office is closed today, but I have anti spaz meds for the bladder for about 2 more days. Any similiar problems out there? I have been feeling so good lately and don't want it to stop. This really bums me out.







Any response is appreciated!Donna


----------



## CaseyL (Jul 23, 2001)

I'm sorry you're not feeling well Donna. I don't know anything about hysterectomies. I do know that I felt better - from a GI and GYN standpoint - for about a month or so after my laparoscopy for endometriosis, but then the symptoms (all of them) came back. If it's of any help to you, I also had some fibroids removed from my uterus and I know that it took over 2 months for the inside of my uterus to heal completely (they could tell from ultrasounds where they could see a "healing reaction"). I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## 143Angel (Jun 4, 2001)

Thanks CaseyL, I feel a little better today. Went to a Doc yesterday and they showed no sign of a bladder infection.







Go figure. The spazems aren't too bad today. Doc said that it may have been iritated by my having D yesterday morning. And he stressed for me to relax, that I am steal healing. That is easier said than done, when you have 4 kids and a full time job. I go from one work to another. Well, life goes on.







Thanks again, Donna


----------



## kbaum (Dec 11, 1999)

Hi Donnahave you ever been to hystersisters.com? great support and feedback there, just like here.You're back to work already after your hyst? You must be superwoman!May I ask what the medicine is for the bladder spasms? I think I've been having them since a lap for endo in December.Karen


----------



## 143Angel (Jun 4, 2001)

Hey Karen, I've been using Uriced. I think I have got that spelled right. I don't have the med bottle with me here at work. I just put stuff in my pill box before I leave home. Thanks for the info on the hystsisters.com. I will check it out. Take careDonna


----------

